# Bring Future Wife From UK



## TommyL (Oct 9, 2013)

From my understanding this is the process. The process of doing it all by the book, right, and without gaps. 


1- File for a Fiance Visa I-129(petition for alien fianace)
a- This allows for 90day entry in which we must get married.

2- I file I-130(petition for alien relative)
a- Can she stay while this is being pending approved? When exactly does she HAVE to leave the country after we married? Or can she stay entire time all this is pending?

3- I File I-129(non-immigrant visa k-3+I-134(affidavit of support)

a- How long after we married do we file this? Same day?
b- can she work?
c- can she go to school?
d- I file these together?

4- She will file I-485(application to register permanant residence or adjust status) 
a- How long after marriage do we file this? With K-3?
b- I was told send this WITH I-797(NOA Showing I-130 is pending or approved) b- 

5- For her to work file form I-756
a- is this necassary for her to work even if we file the K-3?


*If I missed something or the order is wrong or you can explain anything in detail to help my mission THANK YOU*

SIDE NOTES: Assuming everything I said was right

WHATS NEXT!?!
1- Last form to file is I-485? Is she a citizen?
a- IF NOT a citizen then what do we do?
b- Is it important to be a citizen rather then a permanant resident?

MONEY

1- Do I have to have 18,000$ In the bank or as a projected yearly income.
a- Is 18k the bare minimum?
b- What if I live at home with parents does this lower the cost?
c- What if I can't reach bare minimum?
d- If she plans to work can this be taken into account? can I start finding her jobs now?
e- Is there anything I should be doing NOW or as soon as we get married? 
putting things in OUR name? Joint bank accounts?

DRIVING

1- Is it better for her to get her driving lisence in England or wait to get it here?
2- Insurance will it be high? 
3- When exactly can she apply for her DL

Health Insurance

1- I'm covered on my parents plan untill I am 26 can I get her on this same plan?
a- If NOT do I have to get my own and put her on it?
b- Can she have her own health insurance& how much would it cost?

Travel

1- When is she free to travel back to England to visit family?
2- Are we free to move about the country when we leave my parents?

Time

1- How long does the entire process take?
a- If i plan for her to come in march should I be filing for the Fiance Visa NOW?
b- Does the fiance visa expire? I know 30 days after her ENTRY it expires but what if I got it today and we decided to wait another 2years would it still be approved? or is there an expiration date?

School

1- Need to file anything?
2- When can she start?

WHAT IF

1- She just came and we got married and skipped all of this?
a- why isn't this the better way?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Visa Process Flowchart and Timeline

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400 ..you arethe sponsor

after the marriage 
follow this flow chart
Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for Adjustment of Status for K1 and K3 Visa Holders

she canwork when she gets an EAD and a ssn 

foget K-3 its pretty much obsolete and does not apply here
you have to earn a ninimum $19400

green cared first ..citizenahip is 3 year down the line

get her deiving licence here UK one is no good ..insurance will be high without

she can return to UK fir a short visit once she has the green card 

k1-takes 8-10 months 


WHAT IF...you wont be living in the same country
follow the rules and sleep well ..immigration is a serious business


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) You can sponsor K1 fiancé or CR1 wife. Either one take from 9-12 months. You can read up details including fees on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov. K3 can be very tricky and hardly ever gets applied for anymore.

b) She can go to work as soon as she has her EAD or Green Card. The same for going to school unless she goes through filing for a student visa.

c) Green Card versus citizen is something you will have to figure out after she has had a Green Card for three years.

d) AoS - you can provide co-sponsors if your income is not sufficient. Your living arrangements have no bearing on AoS.

e) DL - she can apply as soon as she has a social security number and what DMV of the state of residence requires.

f) Crystal ball is broken:>) If you can stay on your parents' health plan once you are married and/or add your wife is something they will have to find out. Otherwise you will have to get your own for you and/or your wife.

g) As long as she ahs a valid passport and Green Card she can travel. She will have to file changes of address with USCIS.

f) K1 required marriage within 90 days after entry. Then it expires and so does her legal status.

g) What if - because it is very chancy to file AoS and you will have to prove it was a spontaneous decision.


----------



## TommyL (Oct 9, 2013)

Does the K-1 Visa expire? I understand we have 90days when she enters America to marry. Does itself have an expiration date. 

1-I apply for today but get it really fast(2months) and were not ready for another 10 months?

2- Should I have the 19k banked before I apply for the K-1 or is it a yearly income of 19k?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

TommyL said:


> Does the K-1 Visa expire? I understand we have 90days when she enters America to marry. Does itself have an expiration date.
> 
> 1-I apply for today but get it really fast(2months) and were not ready for another 10 months?
> 
> 2- Should I have the 19k banked before I apply for the K-1 or is it a yearly income of 19k?


Its a yearly income of 19K. 

You can use assets to make up the difference if you don't earn this figure. If no income then it would be 3 x 19K in assets.


Are you working?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TommyL said:


> Does the K-1 Visa expire? I understand we have 90days when she enters America to marry. Does itself have an expiration date. ?


6 months



TommyL said:


> 1-I apply for today but get it really fast(2months) and were not ready for another 10 months??


It does away. You will start all over.



TommyL said:


> 2- Should I have the 19k banked before I apply for the K-1 or is it a yearly income of 19k?


Why do you not read the instructions for Affidavit of Support especially the link "How do I financially sponsor someone who wants to immigrate"? USCIS - I-864, Affidavit of Support Under Section 213A of the Act


----------



## TommyL (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes I am working But I am unsure of my income as it is two part time jobs. I believe its about 15k a year. 

So for the k-1 (which is the best?) here it is step by step?

1 file a I-129. 
2 Once approved Fiancee will recieve the k-1 visa.
3 Enter U.S Get married.
4 File I-485 to adjust status and get green card ASAP
4 File I-693 for medical documentation.
5 File for a SS #

It's just a long waiting process?

Am I missing any neccasary paper work? or any optional paperwork that really is important?
5


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

i already gave you K-1 flow chart
K1 Visa Process Flowchart and Timeline


for the AOS
Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for Adjustment of Status for K1 and K3 Visa Holders


----------

